# Elmer's Open Column Engine with Reverse



## rake60 (Jul 20, 2007)

The "Open Column" is another one of Elmer Verburg's simple designs.





It uses a pair flats in the crankshaft to act as a reversible valve. 
It's a decent runner.  *Open Column Running*

You can get the plans at: *Elmer's Engines 1 Yahoo Group*


----------

